# riddle!!!! (really clever if you know the answer!)



## oreo1 (May 21, 2009)

ok this is just something fun for today. it is a word riddle so the answer is a word

what (word) am i?
take away my beginning im still the same
take away my end im still the same
take away my middle, im still the same
take away all of me, im still the same
what am i?

(oh and i told this to all of my friends and they couldnt get it, so if you know what it is (without already hearing it somwhere) then you are extremely clever)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (May 21, 2009)

is the answer
"the same"?


----------



## dixilizards (May 21, 2009)

nothing??


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 21, 2009)

Same?


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2009)

Empty?


----------



## Drazzy (May 21, 2009)

:|

:evil:

I give up


----------



## chondrogreen (May 21, 2009)

*EMPTY*

take away my beginning im still the same *(MPTY)*
take away my end im still the same *(MPT)*
take away my middle, im still the same *(MT)*
take away all of me, im still the same *( .)*
what am i? *EMPTY*



ETA. Just realized its already been said


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 21, 2009)

It's nothing, like not 'nothing', but there is no word!!
Cause if you take the beginning off something that doesn't even exist, it's still the same!

Same if you take off the end and middle


----------



## chondrogreen (May 21, 2009)

At the start of the riddle it says:
"it is a word riddle so the answer is a word

what (word) am i?"



Hurry up and give us the answer lol


----------



## mysnakesau (May 21, 2009)

I'm with Chondrogreen. Empty


----------



## itbites (May 21, 2009)

I'm blonde


----------



## Cabotinage (May 21, 2009)

your a riddle?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 21, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> *EMPTY*
> 
> take away my beginning im still the same *(MPTY)*
> take away my end im still the same *(MPT)*
> ...



Think u got it


----------



## hozy6 (May 21, 2009)

i think its i


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 21, 2009)

The Same


----------



## oreo1 (May 21, 2009)

*Answer!!!*

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

For all of those who dont want the answer given away, ant still wanna try and work it out, DO NOT READ THIS!!!





chondrogreen said:


> *EMPTY*
> 
> take away my beginning im still the same *(MPTY)*
> take away my end im still the same *(MPT)*
> ...





CONGRATS!!!!! thats exactly it!
nice idea chondrogreen, you really have to write it down to work it out


----------



## australia09 (May 21, 2009)

i think its the letter i?


----------



## oreo1 (May 21, 2009)

nice job to all those who got it!!

some other clever and interesting ideas were mentioned as well!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 21, 2009)

well i have one.............................what is heavier 1 ton of bricks or 1 ton of feathers?

if you don't get this well seriously use something called a brain


----------



## chondrogreen (May 21, 2009)

What colour are the feathers?
What bird species are they from?
And what type of bricks are they?


----------



## under_dog (May 21, 2009)

empty. thats gotta be it.


----------



## under_dog (May 21, 2009)

oh yay i got it!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 21, 2009)

Thought the first one was death ,oh well


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (May 21, 2009)

Riddle me this....

What am I?

The rich need me
The poor have me
If you ate me you would die


----------



## chondrogreen (May 21, 2009)

grumpythesnake said:


> riddle me this....
> 
> What am i?
> 
> ...


 
nothing


----------



## Jungles (May 22, 2009)

Just google the answers


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (May 22, 2009)

You got it chondro... there's actually more to the riddle, but I couldn't remember it all haha.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

*Heres another 5 riddles for you guys.*

*1.* A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three
rooms.
The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with
loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3
years. Which room is safest for him?

*2.* A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5
minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out
together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?

*3.* What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you
throw it away ?

*4.* Can you name three consecutive days without using the words
Wednesday, Friday, or Sunday?

*5.* This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious as to just how quickly you
can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so ordinary and plain
that you would think nothing was wrong with it. In fact, nothing is
wrong with it! It is highly unusual though. Study it and think about it,
but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit,
you might find out.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 25, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> well i have one.............................what is heavier 1 ton of bricks or 1 ton of feathers?
> 
> if you don't get this well seriously use something called a brain


 
no one of them is heavier coz they are both 1 ton


----------



## ezzy-eades (May 25, 2009)

the lions would b dead so id choose dat room if i was him


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

i think that there would be that NONE of the rooms are safe, since the man is condemned to death anyway, so pick the quickest way. 

1) Fires - Not Quick and very gruesome way to die 
2) Assassins - Bullet to the head, if they were so kind at least would be quick 
3) Sure the lions are dead, but you will die of starvation, meaning you are safe for the time being, but you too will eventually die of starvation, So, none of the rooms are safe because the murderer is condemned to death anyway.

oh and riddle number 4 is (Yesterday, today and tomorrow)



chondrogreen said:


> *Heres another 5 riddles for you guys.*
> 
> *1.* A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three
> rooms.
> ...


----------



## discomat (May 25, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> *Heres another 5 riddles for you guys.*
> 
> *1.* A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three
> rooms.
> ...


 
have to go with the lions they would be pretty anna after 3 years.

she took his picture?

dunno

yesterday, today, tomorrow?

no "e" in the entire paragraph?


----------



## discomat (May 25, 2009)

one ton of feathers would be way heavier! cause it wouldn't take as many bricks. just imagine how many feathers that would be, it would weigh like a ton, maybe even more....


----------



## dickyknee (May 25, 2009)

number 3 , charcoal


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> *Heres another 5 riddles for you guys.*
> 
> *1.* A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three
> rooms.
> ...


 

*Heres the answers:*
*1.* The room with the lions because they're all dead of starvation
*2.* She only took his photo, she didn't kill him... She shoots him with a camera, holds him under the developing solution then hangs him out to dry
*3.* Heat Beads
*4*. Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow
*5.* There are no 'E's in it.

Well done to those that got them right.


----------



## aoife (May 25, 2009)

i hate riddles, they confuse the heck out of me & just make me angry!!


----------



## abbott75 (May 25, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> *Heres another 5 riddles for you guys.*
> *4.* Can you name three consecutive days without using the words
> Wednesday, Friday, or Sunday?
> 
> ...



I can do the last 2 (and didn't even cheat!)

4. Yesterday, today, tomorrow.
5. The paragraph doesn't have the letter 'e', the most commonly used letter.

EDIT: Probably should have read the last page before replying...


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

one for yous quite simple. 
They have not flesh, nor feathers, nor scales, nor bone. Yet they have fingers and thumbs of their own.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

greenrx7 said:


> one for yous quite simple.
> They have not flesh, nor feathers, nor scales, nor bone. Yet they have fingers and thumbs of their own.


 
Gloves or mittens?


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

yep gloves u got it


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

A man walks into a room and looks at a picture of a man on the wall and says "Brothers and sisters I have none but that mans father is my fathers son". who is the man in the picture


----------



## abbott75 (May 25, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> A man walks into a room and looks at a picture of a man on the wall and says "Brothers and sisters I have none but that mans father is my fathers son". who is the man in the picture



Himself.


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

his son?


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

Nope. Not himself
Yes, his son.


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

a little bit harder 

A leathery snake,With a stinging bite,
I'll stay coiled up,Unless I must fight.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

A belt (not coiled up though)


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

nope keep trying


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

A whip (not coiled either)


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

yes thats it


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

Ahh cool :shock:
Was on the right track but the "stay coiled up" bit was throwing me.
I thought either belt or whip sounded like likely answers but neither stay coiled really so was confused Got it right anyway though lol 


More more more. These are fun.


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

harder again

If you break me I do not stop working,
If you touch me I may be snared,
If you lose me Nothing will matter.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 25, 2009)

a heart


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

yes u got it ramsayi


one more
It occurs once in every minute 
Twice in every moment
And yet never in one hundred thousand years.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 25, 2009)

The letter M


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

yes 
now im outa riddles for now


----------



## XKiller (May 25, 2009)

ok, riddle me this

I turn polar bears white 
and I will make you cry. 
I make guys have to pee 
and girls comb their hair. 
I make celebrities look stupid 
and normal people look like celebrities. 
I turn pancakes brown 
and make your champane bubble. 
If you sqeeze me, I'll pop. 
If you look at me, you'll pop.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

TIME:

The time has come, 
winter is here 
when those yellow bears disapear. 
(...I turn polar bears white )

The time has past 
as man looks back with a sigh 
and a tear in his eye. 
(...and I will make you cry.)

As time is held 
boys cross their legs 
but of course the toilet begs 
(...I make guys have to pee) 

As time marches on 
Girls loose their blush 
and swap a comb for their brush 
(...and girls comb their hair.)

As time passes 
For those held high 
their end is nigh 
(...I make celebrities look stupid )

As time catches up 
Everyone is equal 
when we get to the final sequal 
(...and normal people look like celebrities.)

As time turns 
Without it we have flour and water 
With it we have breakfast for my daughter 
(...I turn pancakes brown )

As time revolves 
How does one turn water and wine 
into something so fine 
(...and make your champane bubble.)

As time runs out 
The more in a minute you try and squeeze 
the less you can do with ease. 
(...If you sqeeze me, I'll pop. )

As time ticks 
All the time that has past 
man cannot comprehand something so vast. 
(...If you look at me, you'll pop. )


It's a poem.
Sorry I had to google it out of interest lol


----------



## mysnakesau (May 25, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> well i have one.............................what is heavier 1 ton of bricks or 1 ton of feathers?
> 
> if you don't get this well seriously use something called a brain



They would weigh the same. I tonne is 1 tonne no matter what it is. Only thing is it would take so much more feathers to make a tonne whereas you need fewer bricks


----------



## oreo1 (May 25, 2009)

ok a few more

1. a red house is made of red bricks. a blue house is made of blue bricks. a yellow house is made of yellow bricks. what is a green house made of?
2. a man walked into a bar and asked the barman for a glas of water. the barman pulled out a gun and pointed it at the man. the man said, :thank you," and walked out....explain
3. A boy was at a carnival and went to a booth where a man said to the boy, "If I write your exact weight on this piece of paper then you have to give me $50, but if I cannot, I will pay you $50."The boy looked around and saw no scale so he agrees, thinking no matter what the carny writes he'll just say he weighs more or less.
In the end the boy ended up paying the man $50. How did the man win the bet?
4. The people who make it don't want it!
The people who buy it don't use it!
The people who use it don't know it!
What am I?
5. What is black and white but red all over
6. scientists have proven that one side of a cat, had more fur than the other side. which side of a cat has more fur?
7. a plane flying from NSW to QLD crashes right on the border line. which state would the survivors be burried?


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> ok a few more
> 
> 1. a red house is made of red bricks. a blue house is made of blue bricks. a yellow house is made of yellow bricks. what is a green house made of?
> 2. a man walked into a bar and asked the barman for a glas of water. the barman pulled out a gun and pointed it at the man. the man said, :thank you," and walked out....explain
> ...


 
1. Glass (Greenhouse for plants etc)
2. The dude wanted water as he had the hiccups. The barman knew this and drew a gun to frighten him. It worked and the cured guy left the bar no longer needing water.
3. The carny wrote "Your exact weight" on the piece of paper.
4. A coffin.
5. A newspaper is black & white and READ all over.
6. The furrier side lol.
7. Neither. You don't bury survivors.


----------



## oreo1 (May 25, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> 1. Glass (Greenhouse for plants etc)
> 2. The dude wanted water as he had the hiccups. The barman knew this and drew a gun to frighten him. It worked and the cured guy left the bar no longer needing water.
> 3. The carny wrote "Your exact weight" on the piece of paper.
> 4. A coffin.
> ...



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: your too good!
baaahh!! did you cheat?


----------



## oreo1 (May 25, 2009)

hehee #6 is outside


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

1 4 5 & 7 are older than dirt. I remembered these from my school days.
3 reminded me of a similar joke I know where a bloke bets a chick with sex ("your name" tattoed here)
I had to google 2 and 6 though, but I couldn't find the answer for 6 so I took a stab at it.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

What is as big as you are and yet does not weigh anything?
Two cannibals were chatting as they had their dinner. One complained that he really quite disliked his new mother-in-law. What was the advice given to him by his companion?
Paul’s height is six feet, he’s an assistant at a butcher’s shop, and wears size 9 shoes. What does he weigh?
What types of words are these: Madam, civic, eye, level.
What ends everything always?
When you have me, you feel like sharing me. But, if you do share me, you don’t have me. What am I?
A cowboy rode into town on Friday, stayed three days, and rode out again on Friday. How did he do that?

It is an insect, and the first part of its name is the name of another insect. What is it?
2 fathers and 2 sons go fishing. Each of them catches one fish. So why do they bring home only 3 fishes?
Which is the longest word in English?
You can hold it without using your hands or arms. What is it?
What do the letter ‘t’ and an island have in common?
Which is the word in English that has nine letters, and remains a word at each step even when you remove one letter from it, right up to a single letter remaining. List each letter as you remove them, along with the resulting word at each step.
Complete this sequence of letters: o, t, t, f, f, s, s, _, _, _.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 25, 2009)

1. Your shadow. 
2. So just finish your vegetables.
3. Meat. 
4. They are palindromes; they read the same both ways. 
5. The letter ‘g’. 
6. A secret. 
7. His horse’s name is Friday. 


1. Beetle. 
2.Because the fishing group comprises of a grandfather, his son, and his son’s son – hence just three people. 
3. Smiles - Because a ‘mile’ exists between the two S’s. While that is a good answer to the riddle, the actual longest English word is 'floccinaucinihilipilification'- which means'to describe something as worthless, or turning something into being worthless by deprecating it.' 
4. Your breath. 
5. Both are in water 
6. ‘Startling’ is the word. Begin by removing ‘i’, which makes it ‘staring’, then take away the ‘t’, making it ‘staring’, and so on – string; sing; sin; in; and, I. 
7. e, n, t – The first letter of the numbers from one to ten


----------



## oreo1 (May 26, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> 1. Your shadow.
> 2. So just finish your vegetables.
> 3. Meat.
> 4. They are palindromes; they read the same both ways.
> ...




BAAHH!! you beat me to it b4 i got to answer! i actually knew a few of those.
heres a good one...
by adding jsut one line (ie a dash, stroke, horizontal, vertical, diaognal line etc) you can make this equation correct.

5 + 5 + 5 = 550

where does the line go?/ what is the final answer?


----------



## chondrogreen (May 26, 2009)

You turn the 1st + symbol into a 4 with a line from the top centre to the left centre.
545 + 5 = 550 

Another school fav lol.
Yes we were nerds at school.


----------



## oreo1 (May 26, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> You turn the 1st + symbol into a 4 with a line from the top centre to the left centre.
> 545 + 5 = 550
> 
> Another school fav lol.
> Yes we were nerds at school.



:shock::shock:"were"??? ba ha ha!
com on give someone else a chance!


----------



## chondrogreen (May 26, 2009)

Ok ok, I AM a nerd


----------



## oreo1 (May 26, 2009)

OR you could add a strike through the equals sign to make it a non equal equation..5 + 5 + 5 [FONT=&quot]≠[/FONT] 550


----------



## oreo1 (May 26, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> Ok ok, I AM a nerd



hey you said it!


----------



## oreo1 (May 26, 2009)

*rhyming riddle*

ok chondrgreen i swear you are BANNED from participating in this next riddle and giving it away:evil:

only one colour, but not one size
stuck at the bottom yet easily flies
present in sun but not in rain
doing no harm and feeling no pain


----------



## oreo1 (May 26, 2009)

alright go on chondrogreen i know you want to answer it..


----------



## XKiller (May 27, 2009)

your shadow



oreo1 said:


> only one colour, but not one size
> stuck at the bottom yet easily flies
> present in sun but not in rain
> doing no harm and feeling no pain


----------



## XKiller (May 27, 2009)

well i dont kno how much of a riddle this is but it'll make u think 

A man was found murdered on Sunday morning. His wife immediately called the police. The police questioned the wife and staff and got these alibis: 
The Wife said she was sleeping. 
The Cook was cooking breakfast. 
The Gardener was picking vegetables. 
The Maid was getting the mail. 
The Butler was cleaning the closet. 

The police instantly arrested the murderer. Who did it and how


----------



## chondrogreen (May 27, 2009)

I know I know lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 27, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> well i have one.............................what is heavier 1 ton of bricks or 1 ton of feathers?
> 
> if you don't get this well seriously use something called a brain


 

niether is hevier than the other, 1 ton is 1 ton, there would just be more feathers.


Will


----------



## oreo1 (May 27, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> I know I know lol



ahhhh!! your too clever!!! lol who did it!??!!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 27, 2009)

idn the butler?? coz he was cleaning his mess.........................NAH i have no idea whats the actual answer??


----------



## chondrogreen (May 27, 2009)

From memory it was the maid.
There is no MAIL delivered on Sundays, so she was infact getting the MALE.


----------



## oreo1 (May 27, 2009)

BUT...........just cuz he was found sunday doesnt mean he was killed sunday


----------



## chondrogreen (May 27, 2009)

BUT the interviewing police would have asked when the victim was last seen alive.


----------



## Sdaji (May 27, 2009)

The wife. They'd know it just because she was the wife.

Oh, and most people don't make phone calls in their sleep.


----------

